# Is this Colt .45 worth anything? World War II



## Smoke Out

Its a World War II Commemortive Asiastic - Pacific Theater. Here are a few pic.
















Thanks


----------



## Smoke Out

I know its worth something but just wanting to know a ballpark of what its worth. Thanks


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

At least $1000


----------



## Smoke Out

Ok thanks


----------



## banjar

What someone is willing to pay when you get ready to sell.


----------



## tateb24

I would say try to find someone who collects commerative colts. THere are dozens of these out there. I would have to agree the least you want to accept for something like this is $1000.00. You will never get full value from a gun shop, so find a private seller.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

And another heirloom goes onto the block...:smt086


----------



## the.batman

There are plenty of Colt collectors out there- I would think you might get over $1000 if it isn't fired. Did it come with paperwork indicating the year of manufacture?


----------



## Fanner50

DevilsJohnson said:


> And another heirloom goes onto the block...:smt086


I don't think it's much of an heirloom. Every month the American Rifleman magazine has a different 1911 Commerative for sale. It's like the flavor of the month club. I always wonder who buys these things.


----------



## Freedom1911

Nope, sorry. It is worthless.
I will be more than happy to dispose of it for your:smt033

Judging by the picture I would guess at a retail price of over 1200.00
Just a guess.


----------

